# D-link DWL-650+ and gentoo

## optiloc

Hi all,

I'm doubting on going to try the new gentoo distri on mij compaq laptop.

I've one question before going ahead.

Is it possible to get a D-link DWL-650+ pcmica wireless card to work on gentoo ??

And will a compaq armada7400 P2/128mb/6GB work with gentoo.

(oke, it's 2 questions   :Very Happy:  )

thnx in advance  :Smile: 

----------

## Tuna

i dont see why the laptop should make any problems.. again.. it depends on what you mean with 'working'. i dont think you will be able to use all acpi/apm or special buttons as this is painfully with almost all laptops. but it will basically run on the system. as for the wlan card.. there are various threads here on the board about it. i heard the opensource driver for this card works quite well now.

----------

## optiloc

HI Tuna,

Thnx for your answer.

For the laptop oke it's just to work a bit with gentoo, no intentions to make it my main system. 

But for the card, there seemed to be a great difference between the 650 and 650+ (650 seemed to be working well, 650+)

----------

## Tuna

yes there is a huge difference between those 2 cards and chips. and since texas instruments didnt want to provide us with technical details.. this is what [url]acx100.sourceforge.net[/url] was created for.

----------

## SamBuca

Very few people have gotten the 650+ to work.  I have the 650 with the old chipset, so mine works with the orinoco driver from pcmcia-cs.

----------

## JonnyRo

Hello,

I got the DWL-520+ working just fine on gentoo using the acx100 drivers from the sourceforge page and the windows firmware from the released driver.

The file that held the windows firmware files was dwl650+_driver_303.zip.

The files that I use from this zip file are

AIRPLUS.BIN

RADIO0d.BIN

RADIO11.BIN

WLANGEN.BIN

I downloaded the linux driver by running the following commands

cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/acx100 login

cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/acx100 co acx100

In the acx100 directory that is created by this command, there is a subdirectory called firmware.  Put the above mentioned files in there.

Then go to the main acx100 directory and go into the scripts subdirectory.  In this directory there is a script called start_net.  It is a shell script so simply running

./start_net 

should work.

Have fun, and let me know if you have any problems.  Oh yea, cat /proc/pci shows the following info for that wireless card:

Bus 0, device 11, function 0:

  Network Controller: Texas Instruments USR2210 22Mbps Wireless PC Card (rev 0).

  IRQ 12

  Master Capable. Latency=32.

  I/O at 0x8400 [0x841f].

  Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xed030000 [0xed030fff]

  Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xed020000 [0xed02ffff].

I bought this card because it had the external antenna connector and was only 29.95 at best buy after a 10$ mail in rebate.  I also picked up a DWL 650+ cardbus card for my laptop that uses the exact same chipset.  I got both of them pinging happily earlier today, and did the celebratory dance of joy across the house.

Oh yea, on the DWL 650+ card, it will only work in one of the PCMCIA slots, in the other slot it refuses to work, go figure.  I have to figure this out eventually though because it only works in the top slot now, and if i want to use my dlink ethernet card as well in the other slot at the same time I am going to have to get it to go in the lower slot (the dlink card has a bulge at the top).

Now it's time to check out MeshAP to start wiring my appartment complex up with wireless ethernet. Fun fun fun!  :Shocked: 

----------

## road_runner

i got the dwl 650+ working like a charm i just have to remove te card form the cardbus slot, rëinsert it before i start loading the module. 

the only little anoying problem i've got is that it just makes my laptop hang.

when i load the module and configure my card, my system just hooks up after 10 minutes.

anybody had this problem? and knows how to solve it?

ow yeah i used dwl650+_driver303, and the latest acx100 OSS driver from cvs

i also emerged pcmcia-cs

----------

## JonnyRo

Hello,

I had similar problems with the acx100 hanging my system.  This happened on both the 520+ and the 650+ dlink cards.  One of these cards is a PCI card and the other a Cardbus card.  

The problem got so bad that I just returned them to best buy.  I think i'm going to go out and buy a prism 2.5 based wireless adaptor with external antenna connectors.  I found several useful links on the seattle wireless site.

Specifically I found this site:

http://www.edigitalwireless.com

The card i was looking at is the 2511-CD-PLUS-EXT2  (their stock number)

----------

